# RESULTS ARE IN! (Betta Show Contest)



## bettalover2033

Here are the contest results for the SHOW categories.

*HALFMOON*

*MrVampire181*
Class: Multi halfmoon
Age: 11 weeks
Type: Halfmoon, multi color
How I got this fish: Purchased from IBC Grand Champion Karen Mac Auley, grandfather was the blue Best Of Show male at the California show in March I
believe.


















*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
Well balanced young boy who has a lot of potential in the future. His dorsal/anal fin alignment could be improved in future generations. But his strong branching allows him to be an OHM at a early age. Nice long first dorsal ray and dorsal base. His anal fin slopes slightly near his caudal and could be improved. Nice full ventrals.
To start, Very nice breeder! Very nice broad dorsal. The Anal fin could use some work. He has a nice OHM caudal. Alignment is also very well developed, but could also use some work. He has Great potential and considering its from Karen, he has phenomenal genes.
Well this boy called to me when I saw him up for sale. He is an excellent example of a fish from the grand champion of the IBC Karen Mac Auley. His grandfather placed BOS this past season and no doubt carries some amazing genes. He carries well, has excellent body type, an aggressive attitude and wonderful coloring as a multicolor. His symmetry is nice as well. However, all this is overshadowed by some faults. Anal fins is too long. Dorsal too thin for my taste, and extended rays on anal and dorsal fin. His ventral fins are nice but short. Overall this male is excellent as a breeder but has some issues that take away his ability to show.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
To start, Very nice breeder! Very nice broad dorsal. The Anal fin could use some work. He has a nice OHM caudal. Alignment is also very well developed, but could also use some work. He has Great potential and considering its from Karen, he has phenomenal genes.


*Tyler*
Here's a halfmoon show betta for the Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor) or
Metallics/Copper/Dragonscale categories, I guess he would fit into both. Which class would it be?










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
This boy is not as balanced as the previous one, he could have a shorter anal fin and it slopes towards the caudal. His branching causes his fins to ruffle a bit but then again he is not fully flaring. His coloring seems to be uneven on the body and he has yellow wash in his fins although he is labeled as "MG". His dorsal flops over and show he has weak branching but he has a decent dorsal width base. His ventral's could be fuller.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
First I’d like to say that the picture is a bit small, but I will make do. This male does not have a well symmetrical balance Dorsal is also rather narrow than wide as Ideal dorsals should be.

*Joel Bettas*
Age:4months. 
Breed/coloration:green marble halfmoon.
How you wound up with this fish : i bred him.


















*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
This boy is not flaring completely so it is difficult to judge him completely. But to start off he has a nice marble coloration that is a great green color! I like his dorsal very much, it stands upright and has a good dorsal base which aligns very well with his anal fin. He has a short first stubby ray so that will have to address in future generations. His anal fin could be shorter so his balance could be better. I cannot tell his complete caudal spread because he is not deporting very well, but he has nice long outer caudal rays but his corners could be sharper than what they are.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
This boy’s fins have a nice symmetrical balance. The Dorsal is perfectly aligned with the caudal. The caudal looks to be a nice 180 degree when in full flare. His topline is also nice and he would make a good breeder. The anal fin is a bit long, but definitely not a big factor here as for faults.

*KadenJames*
Class: Show
Name: HMMM1
Age: Approx. 5 mos
Breed/coloration(s): HM, Marble
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Importation from TtBetta


















*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
This boy is very nice! I absolutely love his overall symmetry of his fins but his dorsal/anal alignment could be better. His ventral's are nice and short and match the rest of his finnage very well. A great "D" shaped caudal and clean cut finnage, a big plus. I love his long first dorsal ray but the width of the base could be improved. He has a nice rectangular shaped anal fin.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
REALLY nice boy you have here Kaden. He has great symmetrical balance and LOTS of potential as a breeder. As far as Faults I do see the edging of the fins are a little tattered. This doesn’t look like this was all of his gene’s fault though. He was possibly pulled out of the grow out late. The Caudal has a nice 180 degree spread that follows up with a really nicely aligned dorsal and anal fin. Also his fins could be a little sharper as the outer lining.

Name: HMMFM1
Age: Approx. 4 mos
Breed/colorations(s): HM, Marble
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Imported from TtBetta










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
A very pretty female who has a lot of potential for future generations. A strong "D" shaped caudal but the edges could be sharper than what they are. A good dorsal with a long first ray, could have a wider dorsal base. Nice rectangular shaped anal fin that is level but it could he slightly shorter. Coloration could be more contrasting than what it is.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
She is a nice female I have to say. (Nice Pair). The Dorsal is not all too wide, but is very close to perfect. The caudal has a perfect 180 spread followed by an exceptional anal fin. The fins seem to line up nicely, but the anal fin has a bit of an uneven slope as for outerfin lining.

*Risingapqh* Sorry if the name isnt spelled correctly
Name: Spartan
Age: 4 months
Class: Show, HM
How did you wind up with this fish: Bought from Aquabid from Interbettas










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
The first boy has pretty nice overall balance although he has a few things that need to be address. His coloration is very messy, he looks to be a copper but has severe red wash, something that will not be easy to fix in just a single generation. Nice full ventrals but seem shorter than what they should be. He has some extra branching in his finnage causing his caudal to "ruffle" He has a nice long first ray but his dorsal base could be wider to make his anal/dorsal alignment be better. Nice body shape but his peduncle could be slightly wider to support his big finnage. His anal fin could be slightly shorter than what it is.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
This male is VERY finny. He has a few faults. They can be fixed with a nice shorter finned female, but will need a bit of work. He appears to be an OHM(Over Halfmoon). The dorsal is very wide and tall to align very good with the caudal. The symmetrical balance in this male is very good. Sadly he is a rosetail and if bred, should only be to help with branching and to a low branched female.

Name: Achilles
Age: 4.5 months
Class: Show, HM
How did you wind up with this fish: Bought from Interbettas










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
The second boy I like better than the first. He has better overall symmetry and less branching which makes his finnage look more clean cut. Nice long first ray in the dorsal but his dorsal base like the first one could be wider to make a better dorsal/anal alignment. He has a great shape to his body and a nice marble coloration going on in his finnage while his body has a good metallic color. Love his strong "D" shaped caudal but I cannot see his ventral's so I cannot give a critique for them.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
The symmetrical balance found on this male is PERFECT. I can see he has just perfect potential and alignment. The caudal has a great 180 spread and is also large. He is very finny, but it’s not a fault here. The dorsal could be wider and the topline should be more straight. It does come to a spoonhead position, but can be fixed.


----------



## bettalover2033

*MO*
Name: (If Applicable) umm.... Sal... Get it??? Salamander
Age: 3.5 months
CLASS: SHOW: Halfmoon/rosetail Male : Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor?)
Salamander
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): thought he was pretty on AB. Ive always wanted to create a salamander line


































*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
A nice salamander boy with lots of potential but he has a few things that need to be addressed. The first and most obvious being his anal fin is very long, it can be easy to fix though. His dorsal/anal fin alignment could use some more work and he has a short, stubby first ray in his dorsal. His dorsal fin could have a wider base to give the fish some better balance. He is a OHM which will pass well on to the fry for HM genes. He has nice, full ventral's that match the length of if his anal was level with his caudal.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
He is a very finny male as well. The Dorsal is nice. It could be wider, but not a big deal. The caudal is an over halfmoon. His topline is not very straight and his anal fin is too long. The Symmetry is not ideal.

Name: (If Applicable) splash... She was jumping around and a spazzy fish. Hence why I named her "splash" 
Age: not sure... Guessing 3-4 months 
CLASS: SHOW: Halfmoon female Marble/Grizzle/Butterfly/Multicolor( Includes Bicolor?) Salamander
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): thought she was pretty on AB. Ive always wanted to create a salamander line


























*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
The girl is a dumbo so that throws off her symmetry somewhat. Even so, she is very balanced which is a big plus, especially in girls. I love her wide dorsal fin and long first ray, her anal fin is level and short which complements the male very well. Her caudal is a great "D" shape although it looks like the upper edge got nipped or something else. I give big props to this girl
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
She has a nice symmetrical balance to her. She has a nice straight topline so will pair nicely with the male paired to her. The Caudal is the ideal D shape and 180 spread. She is a big ear and this is a fault. The anal fin is also not bad. It’s very nice for a HM female.

*Indianabetta*
Name:Ashtin Buchanan - fish named MR MOM
Age: 10 months
Breed/coloration(s): Halfmoon bi-color
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: purchased him and spawned him










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
A lovely male who has big finnage. He has a slight spoonhead but nothing I would be concerned about, otherwise he has a nice thick body that carries his fins very well. Speaking of fins, he is so nicely balanced! They make a awesome arc around all the fins but it looks like he has some weird branching in his caudal. He has balloon ventral's! Very nice a full but it may be the picture making them look a tad short. He has a stubby first ray in his dorsal but the width is very nice, he almost has a perfect dorsal/anal fin alignment. His coloration which I am guessing to be bi-color has some brown wash in the red, otherwise it contrasts very well!
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
The fins align quite nice! His caudal is a great 180 spread. He is also an OHM. His dorsal fin is nice and wide. Very ideal anal fin length. The fin edging is not very nice. It looks a bit messy, but isn’t a bad factor in this case.

*ThomasDog*
Name: Here Comes the Sun (Sunny)
Age: ~2 before death
Breed/coloration(s): Halfmoon Female, Cambodian
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Chard56 on Aquabid


















*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
I wanted to mention this but this girl needs more spread to be considered a "Halfmoon" female, her spread makes her a super delta at best. She has a nice spindle shaped body but her anal fin looks to be slightly long, that could be tightened up in the future. She seems to have a small dorsal base so that needs to be addressed. Her peduncle could be thicker to help support finnage in male offspring.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
This is a nice delta female. Sadly she would have placed better in a PET category. The dorsal is very small and the caudal is not a nice 180 spread. She is a Super delta and the anal fin is not the ideal length.

Name: Defender of the Halfmoon Bay (Sparta)
Age: ~6 3/4 months 
CLASS: Halfmoon Male Red Color
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): NiceBettas from Thailand
Picture(s): 


























*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
This boy is another nice boy but he has some common issues that will need to be addressed. He needs to be more balanced, his anal fin and his dorsal fin are too long to match his caudal. He has a good thick body but has a slight spoonhead which can easily be fixed. He has some extra branching so care should be taken not to introduce anymore branching to prevent Rosetails from forming. He has a nice even red color but has some iridescence which needs to be eliminated. Nice full ventral's that match his anal fin very well. 
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
I personally like this male very much.(Will not be bias to judging) He is an OHM and a very nice one. The fins align up nicely with little disturbance for circular line. His Dorsal is not very wide, but exceptional and not a big fault in. His anal fin is too long and his topline is not too straight either.

*BeckyFish97
*Name:Gandalf
Age:5.5(ish) months old
Class:Show halfmoon
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Bought from Blimp33 on aquabid!]
Not sure if he actually qualifies as show standard...









http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af122/bettalover2033/CONTEST%20SHOW%20ENTRIES/cac9bb15.jpg[/IMG

[B]Critique[/B]

[B]Sincerely's Critique[/B]:
I like the coloring of this boy very much, a rich white is so pleasing to look at. He has very good balance overall and even his anal/dorsal alignment is good. He could use a shorter anal fin but it is not terrible, I love his strong "D" shaped caudal with a sharp edge. A nice dorsal base but the first ray could be longer than what it is. His ventral's are the appropriate length but they could be fuller.
[B]Bettalover2033's Critique[/B]:
He has a nice 180 degree caudal. His dorsal is very short and not very ideal. As well as the anal fin. It’s too long. The top line is not bad though.


[B][U]BEST OF HALFMOON BOY: Indianabetta
BEST OF HALFMOON GIRL: KadenJames[/U][/B]


----------



## bettalover2033

*Please no one comment yet!!*

*I still have a bunch more for the other categories to go!*

*No one post any comments until i post the rest of the catgories. It keeps going over the character limit if i try to put them all in one!!*

*Just give me a second to get the rest please!*


----------



## bettalover2033

*Crowntails*

*LebronTheBetta*
Name: Lebron
Age: Around 8 Months Old
Class: SHOW: CROWNTAIL
How We Met: Saved from Petsmart, had Fin Rot


























*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
This boy would require much improvement in order to be competitive in the CT class at a show. First off, he has a hunch-back which needs to be improved to make his topline smoother. His caudal requires more spread to make a 180, this can be difficult considering CT's must do it with minimal webbing and thick rays. His anal fin is slightly long and needs to be shortened. His dorsal has a stubby first ray which needs to be lengthened but because of hard water it is causing his rays to slightly curl thus making this dorsal flop over. His rays are evenly distributed and prevents it from looking messy. His ventral's match the length of his anal fin which is a plus.

*TwilightStorm*
Name: Flow
Age: 1 1/2-ish maybe getting closer to 2 or 3? (bought him on June 16, 2011)
Breed/coloration(s): Crowntail / Marble / Thai Flag / Monster / multi-color
Class: Show
How You Wound Up With this fish: Found him at Petsmart shoved in the back of the shelf.

















*I like this boy TwilightStorm;-) really nice colors*

*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
The first thing with this boy is that he needs a longer body, it is a little shorter than I would prefer on him. His branching is messy and is inconsistent throughout his fins and he has some balloon webbing going on in between his fins. He has a pretty good spread considering he is a crowntail. He has a pretty good dorsal/anal fin alignment and a long first ray in his dorsal. He has appropriate length for his ventral's although they could be a little fuller.

*BEST OF CROWNTAILS: TwilightStorm*


----------



## bettalover2033

*Hmpk category*

;-)*HalfmoonPlakats*

*Bahamut285*
Name: Starburst
Age: 7 months before she passed away
Breed/coloration(s): Halfmoon Plakat Marble
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Purchased from Korwhord on Aquabid


















*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
A very colorful little girl! I love her marble pattern as it contrasts so well. She has a great spindle shaped body but because she is a HMPK I would prefer it to be a little thicker than what she is. Continuing on towards her dorsal if she was flaring it would probably align close to the caudal but it does have a stubby first ray which would need to be improved. I cannot critique her caudal spread because she is not flaring but I like how she seems to have nice sharp edges to them. Her anal fin is level although it looks to be a little long towards the caudal which would need to be shortened. A few minor things that could be addressed in future generations but a nice girl none the less.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
She has a nice topline. It’s very straight. The form isn’t as well as it should be, but she is a really nice female regardless. The caudal doesn’t seem to be at full flare so I cannot comment closely at that. The separations from the caudal and dorsal should be less of a gap meaning the dorsal could be wider. The caudal fin looks to be too small and doesn’t seem to balance her as much as I’d like. Her anal fin is okay, but extends too far long closest to the caudal and doesn’t have a gradual slope. Her ventral fins are also very nice. They are equal length of the anal fin which is ideal. For a marble, her color is nice and rich as it should be. Overall, very nice female:-D

*Bettalover2033*
Class: SHOW
Name: (Nicknamed Warrior)
Age: Approx. 7 Months Old
Tail Type/coloration:Red and Blue Marble HMPK(Halfmoon Plakat)
Sex: Female
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Bought as a breeder from Karen (AKA) 










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
Starting from the top this girl is lovely! She has a nice, thick body that is spindle shaped, although it looks to have a slight dip towards the head but that could be the angle. Her dorsal is shaped very nicely, it has a broad base that snaps open like a fan and has a long first ray which will help to cause the dorsal to lean over in male offspring. Her caudal has a nice "D" shape to it although it looks to be very slightly spade shaped, I would prefer the edges to be a little crisper. A nice level anal fin although it ends a little after the edge of the caudal. I love her contrasting marble pattern. 

Name: (Not Applicable)
Age: Approx. 7 Months Old
Tail Type/coloration: Green Butterfly Dragon HMPK
Sex: Male
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Bought as a breeder from Karen (AKA) Martinismommy










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
This boy has a lot of good things going for him. He has a great body shape that is nice and thick with substance. He has the ideal ventral's that look like knives pointed backwards. His dorsal is nicely shaped although there is a stubby first ray that could be lengthened, it laps nicely with the caudal. Speaking of the caudal it is a great "D" shape with crisp edges although they are a little ruffled from extra branching. His anal is of good shape until it reaches the caudal where it could slope better and come to a sharp point. I would prefer him to have more red in his finnage than what he has to keep the marble consistent.

Class: Show
Age: unknown
Type: HMPK Copper Ges










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
I would consider this to be a plakat rather than a HMPK. He will need much improvement in order to be a serious competitor for a show. Starting with his body shape he has a slight spoonhead and needs to have more substance to him for being a HMPK. His dorsal does not "snap open" like a fan and he has short, stubby first rays in the dorsal which prevents it from leaning forward. His caudal does not have enough spread to be a 180 and become a HMPK. Also the edges are very rounded and need to be more sharp. His anal fin has a pretty good shape to it with it coming to a point. He is clamping his ventral's so it is difficult to judge them. He is a pretty nice bicolor but he has come brown wash going into his fins which could be improved to improve the yellow.

Class: Show
Age: 7 months old
Type: HMPK SUPER RED FEMALE










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
This girl is not flaring so it is difficult to accurately critique her caudal and overall symmetry. For her body she has a nice, thick body which has a good shape to it although I think her length is a little long. Her dorsal base should be slightly wider to compensate for her long body and it needs to have a longer first ray. She has pretty sharp caudal edges for a girl but because she is not flaring I cannot see as to if it has the appropriate "D" shape. Her anal fin has a good level shape to it and ends in a nice point. I really like her dark red coloring which seems to have little iridescence but the pigment is lacking on the face.

Class: show
Age: 7 months old
Type: HMPK SUPER RED MALE










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
It is difficult to give an accurate judgment due to him being in a bag and he is not flaring as well. He has a nice thick body that carries a lot of substance but he looks to have a slight spoonhead. His dorsal needs to "snap open" more like a fan and it needs to lean forward with a longer first ray. His caudal looks to be slightly spade shaped but he is not flaring so it is difficult to judge his spread. His edges could be crisper. His anal fin has a nice shape to it with it ending in a nice point, I cannot judge his ventral's because he has them clamped. I like his dark red color, it does not seem to have iridescence in finnage which is a big plus.


----------



## bettalover2033

*KadenJames*
Class: Show
Name: HMPKSBM1
Age: Approx. 3.5 mos
Breed/coloration(s): HMPK, Superblack
How'd You Wound Up With this fish(es): Importation from Korwhord


























*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
What a nice thick body on this boy! Although it seems to be a little short bodied and he has a spoonhead. The dorsal on this boy has a great, wide base and snaps open like a fan. I would prefer it to have a longer first ray so it could lean forward better. His caudal has a great "D" shape to it with crisp edges and his finnage is clean cut. His anal fin slopes a little dramatically towards his caudal and it could end in a cleaner point. His ventral's could be a little more shapely to make them look more like knives and slightly longer to fit his anal fin. He has a great dark black color, there is little blue iridescence only in his caudal which is a big plus.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
To start off, his top line is not so good. It comes too far to a spoon head. His thick body is a really good trait to have. He has a fantastic dorsal fin. It’s very wide and is ideal in HMPK’s. The caudal has a nice 180 degree spread. However, the caudal looks to be too rounded. The caudal and anal fins should be sharper. The anal fin has an exaggerated slope. His ventral fins are the ideal shape, but could be just a tad longer. He has a really great dark black color as they should be. 

*Really nice Competition!*
*MrVampire*

Number: B1-2F
Age: 3 1/2 Months
Class: HMPK female
How I obtained this fish: Bred her. She's so nice that other IBC breeder are sending me fish to breed her with lol. However she is only second to her sister 










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
This is a very nice girl! I love her thick body that fits her finnage very well. Although she is not flaring for her full potential you can get the general shape of her symmetry. Her dorsal has a nice, long first ray but I would prefer the base to be slightly longer to match her caudal. Her caudal has very sharp edges which is a big plus in girls but because she is not flaring I cannot get her full flare in perspective. Her anal fin is level and very shapely. I love her metallic bicolor which will look good in her offspring.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
For her age her fins are acceptable. Her caudal should have a wider spread. (Taking into consideration she is still growing) The topline is not as straight as the other two HMPK’s. The dorsal is too small and could be wider as well to fill in the gap. The anal fin could be longer, but this is from her nice thick bodied as well.

*Titolatino1970*
Name el guapo
Age: 8months
Breed/coloration(s): red blue giant hmpkpk i believe
How'd You Wound Up With this fish bought him from dgb evilvog: *










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique*:
I really like this HMPK giant, he has a great, thick body which is important in a giant. The only think I do not like his is topline which has a slight hump near the head and then slopes to dramatically in the face, I would prefer that to be smoother. He has a great dorsal which snaps open like a fan with a pretty good first ray. His caudal is spade shaped which will need to be improved in future generations, it also needs crisper edges than what it has. He has an awesome anal fin, it sharpens to a point very nicely and leans forwards towards the head of the fish. He has nice knife-shaped ventral's. His coloring could be improved with reducing blue wash and black scaling he has on his body.
*Bettalover2033's Critique*:
I like this male. I have a pair of siblings as well. He has a nice, thick body which is ideal for giants. One thing that bothers me most is I don’t really like his topline. It has a small curve closest to the head. It also slopes pretty far near his head. I would prefer that to be smoother. He has a really nice dorsal fin that opens fully. His caudal has a spaded shape to it that sould be improved and eliminated. The caudal also needs crisper edges. He has a perfect anal fin that slopes down the way it should very nice! It is really nicely sharp and curves closely to his head. The ventrals are also really nice. They extend nicely not to long and not too short. He is a good contender for a breeder!


*
BEST OF HMPK BOY: Bettalover2033
BEST OF HMPK GIRL: Bettalover2033
*


----------



## bettalover2033

*Doubletails*


*Sincerely*
Name: Marshall
Age: 3 1/2 Months
Class: SHOW: DOUBLE TAIL
How We Met: Imported From Thailand


















*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique:*
This is my own fish so I will be judging myself pretty harshly. Overall this boy has great symmetry with all of his lapping together very nicely. He has a nice, thick body but it is short and needs to be improved in future generations. A great dorsal/anal fin alignment with his dorsal base being wide but his first ray needing improvement in length. He has a strong "D" shaped caudal even has a halfmoon with a 180 sharp caudal edge and even lobes. His anal fin is just a smidgen long but it has a great shape and points forward, his finnage is very clean cut. He has small ventral's which could be longer and fuller. He has a pretty good butterfly pattern with only slight blue wash into the white.
*Bettalover2033's Critique:*
This is a really nice boy She has!. Overall this boy has really nice symmetrical balance for a HMDT. He seems to have a very nice thickened body. He also is just a bit short bodied as well. He has a nice anal fin that is even in symmetry that aligns really nicely with his other fins. His even lobes are just fantastic and very ideal with HMDT’s. The anal fin is really well in length. Just a tad longer than the caudal. His butterfly patter has a few streaks, but they aren’t too bad considering the rest are really well put together.

*Luwanie*
Name: Ego
Age: ~10 months
Breed/coloration(s): Doubletail/Pink-Orange...not sure what qualifies one as "show" or "pet"
How'd You Wound Up With this fish: Local pet store after having to dismantle my saltwater aquarium due to inability to take it to college. A betta and small tank is easy to transport a few miles!










*Critique*

*Sincerely's Critique:*
This boy is nice as well. He has a long body even for a DT but his topline slopes a little bumpy towards his head. He has a good dorsal but it is a little long and does not match up with his caudal very well, the first few rays are stumpy. He is not flaring so it is difficult to determine if he has a 180 or if he is a SD. He has nice, even lobes. His anal fin is longer than what I would prefer and it should be slightly shorter. His ventral's are nice and long but I would prefer them to be slightly fuller. He has a good orange color to them but it could be darker to reach the "pumpkin" coloring that is preferred in orange boys, he also has a slight iridescence to his fins. 
*Bettalover2033's Critique:*
He has a really nice long body which is needed for bettas in general, but his topline drops a bit towards his head. This is present in HMDT’s much more often so this will need to be imporved in future generations. His dorsal seems to be taller than his other fins. It doesn’t quite look symmetrically balanced. He isn’t at full flare so I cant comment on that. He has nice, even lobes. His anal fin is too long for my liking. It should be a bit shorter. His ventral's look to be a good length, but are really skinny and should look “thicker” to fit his other fins.


----------



## bettalover2033

*Final results for show categories!!*

*MALE

Best of Halfmoon: Indianabetta's Ashtin Buchanan - fish named MR MOM
Best of Crowntail: TwilightStorm's Flow
Best of Halfmoon Plakat: Bettalover2033's BadBoy
Best of Doubletails: Sincerely's Marshall


 FEMALES 

Best of Halfmoon: KadenJames's HMMFM1
Best of Crowntail: NO CROWNTAIL FEMALES ENTERED
Best of Halfmoon Plakat: Bettalover2033's Warrior
Best of Doubletails: NO DOUBLETAIL FEMALES ENTERED*


----------



## bettalover2033

*now you all may comment and post what you would like while i work on the pet category winners list!*

THANK YOU ALL FOR WHOMEVER THAT ENTERED!


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats to all the winners! Beautiful fish!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Congratulations to all the winners! Especially Twilight.  Better luck next time for me, and the rest of us!!
BL2033, when's the next contest?


----------



## dramaqueen

Hold your horses, we're not quite done with the first one. lol We do need to do this again. Thanks to BL2033 and all the judges for putting up with my impatience and grumpiness.


----------



## bettalover2033

LebronTheBetta said:


> Congratulations to all the winners! Especially Twilight.  Better luck next time for me, and the rest of us!!
> BL2033, when's the next contest?


Oh GOSH! LOL I don't want to think of another contest for about a week after right now LOL.

*But to be serious...*
Sincerely and I are still determining that. We talked about having one the ending of next month or so and then have it continue til october 31st, but We need to get all the details together and what not.

It took a long time, but us two did the judging for all the show fish. Sincerely did the summaries for the winners of the PET categories. So you'll see those posted soon. MrVampire helped out a bit, but I couldn't find his Critiques and he didnt send them to me. I wanted to post this today so you all can see.

It's a lot for two judges to do and took so long because of the whole process we had to go through so you guys KNOW why or why not you won.

But yeah, we are still confirming what we are going to do for the next contest. As well as better ways of organizing the contest and we REFUSE to give the date when the results will be posted.

It's so much more than you guys thing it is. Now I know how the ADMIN feels when posting the Results of the Bettafish.com Contest for best picture. Though this was much harder.

I did enjoy it though!;-);-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, OK.


----------



## xShainax

Congrats show winners.


----------



## ao

good work betta lover and sincerely  . And congratulations to all the winners so far.


----------



## Htennek

Congratulations to the winners and all contestants. 

Love the double-tails.


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought there were supposed to be like 8 or 10 judges.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!! I really like how the Judges put together the critiques and what they did and didn't like about the bettas! It really helped improved my understanding of real IBC shows! 

Thanks Judges and OP's!


----------



## Htennek

dramaqueen said:


> I thought there were supposed to be like 8 or 10 judges.


I thought so too.


----------



## Sincerely

There were originally, some did not want to do show category or did not respond to my requests to help judging. So it quickly condensed the amount of judges we had.

The next contest I think you guys will like very much ;-)

Still working on outlining it and we should have the pet categories done soon.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Cant wait to see the pet categories!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I would judge but I don't know if I could spot flaws and stuff. And what about Whitni? Wasn't it her original idea?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dramaqueen said:


> I would judge but I don't know if I could spot flaws and stuff. And what about Whitni? Wasn't it her original idea?


haha i couldn't :-D-judging must be hard

yah, wasn't it her idea?


----------



## bettalover2033

Credit goes to Sincerely and Myself for the final results of the Critiques and summaries of each Show fish. And to Sincerely, Mo, Lebron, and Myself for determining the winners of the PET classes.

Sadly not many other judges responded or confirmed that they would like input, but I think this has turned out great.

I'll announce when I am posting the PET results.

And yes, It was Whittni's idea, but she wanted to tell who got which awards or something like that. Or she wanted to post the results maybe. I don't remember her exact wish, but she didn't want to judge.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

bettalover2033 said:


> Credit goes to Sincerely and Myself for the final results of the Critiques and summaries of each Show fish. And to Sincerely, Mo, Lebron, and Myself for determining the winners of the PET classes.
> 
> Sadly not many other judges responded or confirmed that they would like input, but I think this has turned out great.
> 
> I'll announce when I am posting the PET results.


Thanks so much for judging and the critiques! It made the show amazing!

Cant wait for PET results xD


----------



## Rerram

Wow. Quite impressed with all these. Very pretty fish. I wish there was more crowntails.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

CT s rock! I want a CT, HM, and PK so bad! Heck, i want them all!(but mostly the ones i just named ) xD


----------



## dramaqueen

Let's give a hand to BL2033, Sincerely, Mo and Lebron for all their hard work. *claps*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

APPLAUSE! APPLAUSE!

*claps very loudly for a long....long...lo..n...g...time*


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't ever think I'd own a plakat or halfmoon but I now have 3 plakats and 4 halfmoons.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

WOW.i envy you....*gives evil eye*


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

XD


----------



## indianabetta

Ok im confused, who won? My boy is pictured, but I dont see a 1st, 2nd or 3rd place or anything like that


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

all the entries are pictured, so they could give critiques on each one. at the bottom of each of betta lover's posts, in red underlined font are the winners


----------



## starrlamia

Congrats everyone, I am loving hmpks the more and more i see them


----------



## dramaqueen

I think you did in your caregory.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i think indianabetta did win in one category


----------



## indianabetta

Oh I one best male! What did I win?


----------



## starrlamia

indianabetta said:


> Ok im confused, who won? My boy is pictured, but I dont see a 1st, 2nd or 3rd place or anything like that


You won best hm 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

congrats!


----------



## indianabetta

I thought they was going to do BOS and RBOS


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

me too.....


----------



## bettalover2033

There are...Thank you for reminding me!

I was just so happy for having this done and posted, but I'll post those now


----------



## indianabetta

sooo excited to see!


----------



## indianabetta

Will it be on the first page (edited post?) or right here?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Cant wait for PET results!!! XD


----------



## indianabetta

results of BOS or RBOS?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i can't wait for both, even just seeing the critiques!


----------



## dramaqueen

Now we're waiting for the rest of the results.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdum...DUH DUMMMMMMMM>>>>!!!


----------



## lelei

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!! I really like how the Judges put together the critiques and what they did and didn't like about the bettas! It really helped improved my understanding of real IBC shows!
> 
> Thanks Judges and OP's!


Yea, as I was reading the critiques, It was very interesting to see what they were looking at when they make the decisions, that is a heavy thought process.. and such gorgeous fish!!!


----------



## lelei

So, are we still waiting on Pet class for critiques??


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

It helped my understanding a lot 

Yep, we are waiting for PET classes now 

They said they had 100 entries, so maybe they are writing critiques for every single entry? I don't really know..


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes.


----------



## indianabetta

plus we still dont know who was BOS and RBOS for the show class


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

wow, thats a lot of work on their part! Kudos to them!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

indianabetta said:


> plus we still dont know who was BOS and RBOS for the show class


oh yah huh....


----------



## DiiQue

Kudos to all the winners! Great contest and I hope this contest becomes a "tradition". 

Almost forgot, a big kudos and thank you to all the judges! This contest wouldn't have been what it turned out to be without your service to the community.


----------



## bettalover2033

Guys please give us a while. We're getting everything together. We just wanted to get the winners up of everything.

What we are working on at the moment (now) is to get a second opinion from an official IBC winner and breeder known as BasementBettas on Aquabid and Facebook. Sincerely and I would like to know her opinion as well. So it all results now rest in her hands.

Beware that some results may change according to her decisions and opinions. It would be rude to ask for her advice and NOT use it.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Congrats to all the winners!!!! 

And thanks to all the judges! Love you all! <3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

thought i would lighten up the "silence" with my trademark drumoll!

lol here goes!


dum dum dum dumdumdumdumdumdumdumdDUMdumdumdudmDUMdum DUH DUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

You'll be drumrolling until Christmas. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

haha i don't care how long i will have to drumroll! I am just so thankful the judges and sincerely and bettalover are doing this much for us!


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe we'll have results by midnight. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

:S


----------



## ao

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> :S


MRBF did you get that picture in the old thread?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I did! Its absolutely incredible! I REALLy appreciate it! Its a true piece of art!


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you do mine? This is Poco.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Haha Poco's cute!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## bahamut285

Congratulations to the winners!

Thank you Sincerely and BL2033 for your critique on Starburst, nothing made me happier! I really appreciate all your hard work getting this together! Regardless of what others may think, I believe you did a great job getting the 100s of results up in just under 14 days; all things considered!

Three cheers for the winners and the volunteer judges


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you Bahamut!

We just dont want to give someone the wrong title. We also don't want someone to feel like this contest was "Fixed" for a certain person to win. That would be HIGHLY disrespectful.

Just remember whatever title you get (if you've entered) is the title that suites you most. Whether it be BOS BOV or 9th place. This is for FUN, not to be rushed and not given any thought. We could easily just said "This one is the prettiest, its the best of show fish." I'm sure you dont want that.

Just please give us some time and we will give you the results. Not to mention we have different time zones with some judges so whatever time you have may not be the same for me or others.

Please keep that in mind and thanks again for all the support and appreciation.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope no one thinks it's fixed. That would be ridiculous. We trust you guys.


----------



## ao

^+1 

Thanks again for the hardwork!

@ dq, I saw ur picture,  looking forward to a short tail challenge


----------



## dramaqueen

aokashi said:


> ^+1
> 
> Thanks again for the hardwork!
> 
> @ dq, I saw ur picture,  looking forward to a short tail challenge


Thank you.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I really do love and appreciate this contest!


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree. They've done a great job.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

haven't they?


----------



## Thrifty Bee

I heard that the pet class results are in but I'm not seeing them. How am I Missing them?


----------



## dramaqueen

I heard the same thing. We probably won't have results tonight, either. It's already after 8:00 pm.


----------



## Laki

I'm glad I got this thread link! I thought PET was done too though. 
Congrats to the SHOW winners!! I see how much went in to judging them now. I feel bad about being so impatient!


----------



## dramaqueen

We're still waiting for the pet winner results.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

still waiting


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

can't wait! dumdumdumdumdumdum....DUM DUH Tssssss....!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

cha cha cha chachachacha CHA!


Cant wait for PET results!


----------



## dramaqueen

*plays jeopardy music*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

haha LOL


----------



## Laki

.............................................


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

...PET results?


----------



## dramaqueen

*sigh* not yet. What is the holdup now?


----------



## miish

They've probably got things to do in their lives like work and family and their own fish  It's not like they're getting paid to do this, it's just for fun  They can take their time right? Didn't someone say theres like 100 pet entries or something? Thats a lot!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yep there is 100 entries! I can't believe they are writing critiques for each one!


----------



## dramaqueen

It takes over 2 weeks to do it? I'm sorry. I'm just frustrated.


----------



## miish

I don't see whats to get frustrated about?  It's all just for fun and curiosity about our bettas, no? It's not like knowing the results will dramatically change anything haha, prizes and competitions are fun and all but still!


----------



## dramaqueen

I know. You're right. lol It is all in fun. It'll happen when it happens. Thanks, Miish.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

WHOO HOO! I LOVE this contest!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dum dum dum dum DUH DUM DUH Tssssss!


----------



## miish




----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, well, maybe tomorrow. *walks away sadly*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish




----------



## Laki

I guess everybody forgot about it. Fair enough.


----------



## dramaqueen

It does seem like it's been forgotten.


----------



## BettaJen

Will there be results for pet class, some of us are waiting?
Thanks


----------



## Relic

I forgot all about this!


----------



## dramaqueen

Pet class is taking longer than show class. Lkl


----------



## Thomasdog

MyRainbow-
Seems like ur more excited about the anticipation than all the rest of us!! LOL

Thanks everyone!  
I really did think Sunny was a HM. *derp*
Thanks so much for the critiques! <3 Hope this becomes a tradition! <3 <3 <3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Thomasdog said:


> MyRainbow-
> Seems like ur more excited about the anticipation than all the rest of us!! LOL
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> I really did think Sunny was a HM. *derp*
> Thanks so much for the critiques! <3 Hope this becomes a tradition! <3 <3 <3


haha just trying to lighten the mood XD

Please keep in mind everybody, that Bettalover said they had OVER 100 entries, and if they are writing critiques for each and every one, just think of the time, work and effort involved 

But yes, it does seem that a lot of folks have forgotten about the results :-(

LOL Just lightening the mood!


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess our drummer got tired of drumming. lol Yeah, we're just trying to lighten the mood while we wait. lol


----------



## Thomasdog

lets start a group singalong! Ready. 1. 2. 3. - GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
"Apple Bottom Jeans, Jeans, Boots with da fur, _with da fur, _the whole club was lookin' at her........"


----------



## dramaqueen

Rofl!


----------



## ao

Thomasdog said:


> lets start a group singalong! Ready. 1. 2. 3. - GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> "Apple Bottom Jeans, Jeans, Boots with da fur, _with da fur, _the whole club was lookin' at her........"


[insert like button here] *click*


----------



## Laki

I'm so uncultured...... What is that a reference to?


----------



## lelei

Are we still waiting..it's fine, I am just surprized..everytime I see "Results are In' in my e-mail..hmmmm You know when it does come in..we won't pay attention..thinking nahh..still not done..lol


----------



## Laki

Boy who cried wolf..
I have my email notifications disabled!! lol Got sick of deleting them all the time, anything the emails tell you are in your User CP anyway


----------



## lelei

Laki said:


> Boy who cried wolf..
> I have my email notifications disabled!! lol Got sick of deleting them all the time, anything the emails tell you are in your User CP anyway


Oh thanks, for that tip Laki, I have over 1700 that I have yet to go thru, lol..:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## LynnO

aokashi said:


> [insert like button here] *click*


Ditto! LOL!


----------



## Thomasdog

Why nobody singin' along? :*( 
She hit da floor _she hit da floor..._


----------



## Relic

Thomasdog said:


> Why nobody singin' along? :*(
> She hit da floor _she hit da floor..._


Cuz I smacked her in da face with a two by four...


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Sorry, I only sing along to songs I like.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol me, too.


----------



## Thomasdog

Ok....... Crabby.......
What song DO you like......


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

*thinks for a while*

Just a small town girl, livin' in a lonely world 
She took the midnight train goin' anywhere 
Just a city boy, born and raised in south Detroit 
He took the midnight train goin' anywhere


----------



## dramaqueen

I like that song but don't know all the words. lol I love Journey.


----------



## xShainax

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> *thinks for a while*
> 
> Just a small town girl, livin' in a lonely world
> She took the midnight train goin' anywhere
> Just a city boy, born and raised in south Detroit
> He took the midnight train goin' anywhere


A singer in a smoky room
A smell of wine and cheap perfume
For a smile they can share the night
It goes on and on and on and on


Strangers waiting
Up and down the boulevard
Their shadows searching in the night
Streetlight people
Living just to find emotion
Hiding somewhere in the night


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Journey ROCKS!! This song is so powerful and descriptive. Much better than most of the newer crud out there.


----------



## xShainax

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Journey ROCKS!! This song is so powerful and descriptive. Much better than most of the newer crud out there.


Journey is NOTHING without Steve Perry


----------



## dramaqueen

Agreed.


----------



## miish

Judges, would we be able to get an update on where you guys are with the entries?


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't stop believin''.


----------



## fishchick6485

All of these fish are beautiful!!!! Nice job everyone!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

dumdumdumd....dum..dum.dumdumdumd........dum ..DUH DUM!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Sometime before Christmas.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I just hope it gets done by the next year.


----------



## bahamut285

Remember there were about 3-4x as many "PET" entrants than there were "SHOW" entrants, regardless of how detailed the judging is


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe by next Easter.


----------



## MrVampire181

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very true, Dom. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe they're writing 1 critique a day.


----------



## xShainax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCy7lLQwToI


----------



## ao

oooh! lets check back on christmas day then!


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe we'll have the results of all 3 contests at the same time. lol


----------



## bahamut285

Well that virtuous effort seemed short lived...


----------



## Laki

Almost a month late. Let's all assume our pets won. My Bowser was the only combtail I think so he wins that category! hahahaa
Have to take matters into our own hands here.


----------



## dramaqueen

I won in halfmoon, plakat and crowntail catsgories! Woot! ! Lol


----------



## indianabetta

Ya Im worried now


----------



## Laki

Pretty sure this thing is dead.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

We looks like no results  oh well haha everybody's a winner!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure the IBC wouldn't take this long.


----------



## miish

I'm sure they haven't forgotten! Maybe something came up? Hopefully we can get at least an update on whats going on though


----------



## dramaqueen

I would just like to know WHY it's taking so long. It's been a month for crying out loud! I understand that critiques are being written but does it have to be a book? I'm not the only one who is frustrated here. Others are complaining, too. I've probably made a few enemies over this but it's just how I feel. I think this contest was a great idea but if we do it again I think there are going to have to be some changes made. End of rant. Lol


----------



## Laki

+1


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Agreed DramaQueen. I think that we really shouldn't have to wait this long for someone else to say whether or not our bettas are winners or not. I also think someone else should step in as judge and take the reigns, thus finishing the results and posting them. Obviously the current judges aren't doing their jobs to the required standards.


----------



## dramaqueen

Pet bettas shouldn't be judged by the same standards as show bettas IMO.


----------



## andakin

These are all very nice fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Welcome back Andakin.


----------



## andakin

Ahh! An old friend. It has been many years since I've visited this site. I see you're still around and that your interest has not faded. How have you been doing?


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm doing pretty good. You'll find that we've made a lot of changes here at the forum.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

agreed, DramaQueen...
but hey, everybody's a winner here!


----------



## ao

dramaqueen said:


> Can you do mine? This is Poco.


Here you go


----------



## Laki

Gorgeous! wow.


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG thank you!!! How do I make it my avatar?


----------



## dramaqueen

I did it! Woo hoo!!! lol I'm not so dumb after all. lol Thank you, Aokashi, I love it!!!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Well, the users who are supposed to be judging this three ring curcuis are logging on but interestingly, choosing not to respond to this thread. Maybe its my overactive and super paranoid imagination at work, but dare I say it? I think so. They might just be avoiding this thread. 

Curiouser and curiouser.....

Methinks that they are stalling. Or my brain is on overdrive in its super delusional paranoia.


----------



## Laki

o-o 
people's avatars are fizzing my brain now. DramaQueen is now a painted pic, like aokashi's and crabby tabby's is like tikibirds!!! MY HEAD!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. Yep, I see them logging on too but... no results yet. If they aren't going to finish this thing then they should say so.


----------



## Alcemistnv

I do wish we knew who won :/

I've been waiting for a very long time (put in my app the day after it officially opened) so I'm kinda just..done with waiting xD


----------



## ao

oO just finished first class of the semester D:
@Dq - glad you liked it!

@ Laki - Sorry! Everyone seems to have blue bettas! I'll go change mine XD.


I think those running the contest don't want to have finers pointed at them because they havnt finished  But we just want to know if the results are doable D: waiting forever is sooo much worser than having no contest winners for the pet class. If we're told..."pet class will not be judged" or something, everyone will be like, oh well, next time then


----------



## Alcemistnv

How was the first class? 

I was supposed to have 2, but I dropped one because I can't afford it at the moment :/


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

aokashi said:


> I think those running the contest don't want to have finers pointed at them because they havnt finished  But we just want to know if the results are doable D: waiting forever is sooo much worser than having no contest winners for the pet class. If we're told..."pet class will not be judged" or something, everyone will be like, oh well, next time then


*points fingers at them aggressively*

At least tell us if the pet class won't be judged. Its just beyond rude and inconsiderate to leave us hanging.


----------



## ao

Alcemistnv said:


> How was the first class?
> 
> I was supposed to have 2, but I dropped one because I can't afford it at the moment :/


It was epic as usual like ... "heres project 1 and 2 for this class, and since I love this class so much, I'm giving you all next monday off! no need to thank me, you will just have to work doubly hard" etc. 

3 classes today :/ and fridays
2 on tues and wed
1 on thurs D:

thats.....30hr/week T_T


----------



## Alcemistnv

oh wow D:

I have 1 class on Monday and Wednesday, and 2 every other day. It would have been 3 on thursday but the art class got dropped. So now I'm down to 13 credits...again.. I'm going to graduate in another 5 years I swear Dx

But good luck!!!!


----------



## ao

Lolol. thanks.

yeah, I think I'm the crazy asian that likes to take as many credits as I can... :/ gotta get my money's worth of education. 
I've been taking 20-20.5 credits every semester so far. 
I guess thats where bettas come in. distraction and stress relief.
I was extremely entertained by Kuro this morning right after I switched his light on, he was all bleary eyed and couldn't find his way into the feeding cup. 

He was like all... Where am i??? XD too cute


----------



## dramaqueen

20 credits per semester? Sheesh, I could hardly handle 15.


----------



## dramaqueen

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Well, the users who are supposed to be judging this three ring curcuis are logging on but interestingly, choosing not to respond to this thread. Maybe its my overactive and super paranoid imagination at work, but dare I say it? I think so. They might just be avoiding this thread.
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser.....
> 
> Methinks that they are stalling. Or my brain is on uoverdrive in its super delusional paranoia.


There are several people stalking this thread but not commenting on anything.


----------



## Thrifty Bee

dramaqueen said:


> There are several people stalking this thread but not commenting on anything.



Do you mean judges or other members?

I don't mean to be a stalker, I just don't know what to say. Every time someone leaves a comment I get an email so I just come to check if the results are up yet.


----------



## dramaqueen

Both. Lol I know some people are checking because they want to see the results like I do.


----------



## bahamut285

This is turning into a chat/offtopic thread now? Or bumping it unnecessarily?

The last I heard about this contest was that all the "judges" eventually got lazy and dropped out of judging, and the only people left were BL2033 and Sincerely. Even the OP dropped out. The last time OP (Whittni) signed online was the 13th of August, which is two weeks ago today. Either something happened in their life to prevent them from signing on or checking in on this contest, or they simply just didn't have the dedication to something they started.

I'm subscribed to this thread because I also have an entry in the pet class. I don't appreciate getting unnecessary emails from chatter. If this thread gets updated then it will. If not, then just cut your losses and move on with your life. It's not like this was some official IBC contest in which you paid money to enter, or you are expecting a monetary prize. While I agree that them taking this extended period of time doing "judging" without any update is rather rude of them, making sarcastic comments and extended drumrolls isn't really the most mature way to handle something like this...


----------



## dramaqueen

aokashi said:


> Lolol. thanks.
> 
> yeah, I think I'm the crazy asian that likes to take as many credits as I can... :/ gotta get my money's worth of education.
> I've been taking 20-20.5 credits every semester so far.
> I guess thats where bettas come in. distraction and stress relief.
> I was extremely entertained by Kuro this morning right after I switched his light on, he was all bleary eyed and couldn't find his way into the feeding cup.
> 
> He was like all... Where am i??? XD too cute


I hate when they act like they're dead when they're really in a deep sleep. Lol


----------



## Sakura8

A certain amount of talk is acceptable in any thread, especially a casual thread like this. People are within their rights to comment on the delay. 

For those who are bothered by e-mail notifications, please go to your User CP and click "unsubscribe from this thread." You can also unsubscribe by clicking on the ink provided in the e-mail notification.

Otherwise, the moderators will decide when there has been excessive off-topic chatter.


----------



## ao

dramaqueen said:


> I hate when they act like they're dead when they're really in a deep sleep. Lol


Lolol, when mine dissappears I tap the glass like a maniac until it comes out too see what the ruckus is about. he's usually in the seaweed forest...hunting down the shimps. I swear I'm down to 2 D:


maybe we should let the thread die if we're not updated on the progress of judging say by this sunday or something.

Although I didn't enter the contest, I was supposed to draw for the winners :/ maybe i'll do it for free when I have the free time :O I think the person who said they will pay has apparently abandoned the contest a long tome ago...


And as for the subscriptions, there are different subscription setting for every thread. For those who are annoyed by email notifications (I hate hate hate them) you can turn that off *just* for this thread without javing to unsubscribe. Updates will still appear in the user CP


----------



## Laki

Oh Aokashi your new avatar is a really nice pic!! I did NOT mean for you to change it though!! I was merely commenting on the similar avatars- I'm guilty of changing mine all the time too, There are some members who keep the same one and you come to recognize such member by their avatar. ^-^ But it's okay! I really like the shot though.


----------



## lelei

Thrifty Bee said:


> Do you mean judges or other members?
> 
> I don't mean to be a stalker, I just don't know what to say. Every time someone leaves a comment I get an email so I just come to check if the results are up yet.


 
LOL..ditto,, I have seen all kinds of topics..but not in regard to the name of the actual thread.."Results are In"...soooooo...I go look for something else..hahaha:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, we're on this thread hoping for some results. If there aren't any then we're gonna talk. Lol


----------



## Thomasdog

Give 'em a chance guys. There are only 2 judges, and a BUNCH of entries. They have other things going on in their lives, they can't spend 10 billion hours per day doing pet entries.


----------



## Laki

When did like 15 judges drop down to 2??


----------



## dramaqueen

They've had a whole month. They don't have to write a book on each one. This is the pet category and so what iif the fish have too long of an anal fin or the dorsal is crooked.


----------



## miish

I just wish we could get an _update_  I don't need them to rush if their lives got super busy.


----------



## lelei

Wow..only 2 that must be making it terriblr difficult..is it too late to be a judge..so we can help??


----------



## bahamut285

Laki said:


> When did like 15 judges drop down to 2??


A lot of them just got lazy and dropped out. As I said before the only judges I knew who were still participating were BL2033 and Sincerely.



miish said:


> I just wish we could get an _update_  I don't need them to rush if their lives got super busy.


I don't know about Sincerely personally, so I cannot give any updates about them. I know BL2033 lost his iPad and has no other way of getting online. I haven't spoken to him for over a week now. 

---------------

If everybody is honestly so butt-hurt and angsty about not getting results, then here: *Everybody wins.* Everybody has beautiful fish that is incomparable to that of each other. Insert other inspiring words here. 

Since I must reiterate myself: YES. It is very bad form and very rude to not update on the Judges' part. However it is also bad form to be constantly whining about not getting results.

I am aware at the irony of me posting this but just let this thread die. It's not worth doing anything until the Judges come back. PM them if you feel the need.


----------



## miish

Lets not argue! 
Bahamut285, thanks for letting us know whats going on with BL2033. Hopefully we hear an update from Sincerely.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Congrats to the winners! ;D


----------



## dramaqueen

Whoever they may be. Lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

COngrats to everybody! I appreciate the update!


----------



## dramaqueen

I appreciate the update too. Lol


----------



## kfryman

Congrats? Lol

I was gonna be a judge, but I had a lot of vacations in a row so I was too busy and far away from home to be on here everyday. I thought it wasn't gonna be going so late...


----------



## dramaqueen

I have half a mind to close this thread so people subscribed to this thread won't be bothered by notifications. If BL2030 chooses to finish the contest then he can start a new thread which he was going to do anyway, I think.


----------



## Sakura8

Do it.


----------

